# Indian Rock Python for Sale!!



## LottieS (Mar 30, 2009)

I have the most gorgeous Indian Rock for sale, She is 3 years old and has all her paperwork to go with her. She is Just short of 5ft and is a wonderful and passive snake. I will be selling her complete with her Viv etc and am looking for £200 ONO. I only need to sell her as I am moving abroad.

Please let me know if interested, i will be able to provide photos by text message if required.

I live in Southampton so collection would be preferred but im sure I can sort something out.


----------

